# Snowing



## Johnskiismore (Nov 10, 2008)

Just started to snow where I am located.  Not going to accumulate anything, but at least it is a sign of hope.  Probably more falling at higher elevations.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2008)

This is much better than the "Its raining" thread!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome... I wonder if Loon will start making snow tonight.

I'd guess that Canon won't being owned by the state and all.

-w


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 10, 2008)

Woke up here w/ snow on my truck---been snowing all day just nothing sticking--still fun to see


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice it's really dark out now..I bet the Poconos are getting some flakes..


----------



## dmc (Nov 10, 2008)

Been snowing on and off here in the Catskills...  Just a dusting...  But definitely more on the peaks...


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

dmc said:


> Been snowing on and off here in the Catskills...  Just a dusting...  But definitely more on the peaks...



Was there anything left up top from the October dump?


----------



## marcski (Nov 10, 2008)

I love to hear about the snow...especially, since it's been very sunny and a bit breezy down here in the N.Y to the C....about 50.   

However, despite not being conducive to snow, it is great...great biking weather for this morning's mtn. bike ride!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> This is much better than the "Its raining" thread!



+1


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2008)

We got a quick shower in Plymouth. Sunny one moment, snowing the next. Turned around again and it was over just like that. Still a nice sight.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, a little while after starting this post I had to drive to Berlin, NH.  Let me tell you there was some nice snow coming down in the notch, and in Jefferson there had to be a little over an inch down.  Looked really cool with the moon shining down!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 11, 2008)

For some more good news it is at around 32F, and snowing very lightly here!


----------



## Edd (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowing in North Conway now


----------

